

A Fantasy Videogame that teaches the Magic of Code - bobbylox
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/bobbylox/codemancer-a-fantasy-game-that-teaches-the-magic-o

======
bobbylox
I'm the creator of the project, and I'm happy to discuss it. Any thoughts
about the project itself? The presentation? Anything you'd like to know that
isn't clear?

